# Can anyone make a comment



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

I was at the indoor jungle and they had a tank set up for sale, it was a 110 gallon Zenaquarium R3150. it was the tank,stand,cover/light, and an internal filter for $650. can anybody comment on the filter system i have never heard about them. i wanted to buy it as it looks very nice and sleek, but i was worried about the filter system. the sales guy was very helpful and commented on the strong filter, but i didn't know if it was a sales pitch.


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

I looked into it a little further, it is a JEBO curved glass tank with an internal filter in the hood. can anyone comment on the effectiveness of the filter ?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have no idea as to the Jebo tanks, but you would want to know the Gallons Per Hour rate for the filter. The higher the number the more powerful the filter is.


----------



## Tearran (Oct 4, 2009)

Ask the salesmen if you can take a look inside the filter, check how many stages of filtering and type of media there is, Check to see how easy it is to dissassmble/reassmble and therefore clean.

all this stuff is pretty important to how much youll like the filter, aswell as how it will work.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

*Jebo*

Jebo is not a well-known brand in Canada.

My knee-jerk reaction is to call it a "cheap chinese knockoff brand".

Their filters and tanks appear to be knockoffs of the premium brands, their filters are almost direct copies of EHEIM, and their curved tanks are quite nice looking but with a bit of a "cheap" look to the build.

I'd go for a used brand-name one before I'd go for the no-name. But suit yourself. Brand-name consciousness is a kind of herd-instinct within consumerism. It's both a good and a bad thing. You know?

So go it alone, or go with the herd. Either way, you lose. (Pay more for the brand name. Lose. Buy the cheap knock-off no-name brand, and it gives you trouble, and you lose.) You see!? You spends your moneys and you takes your chances.

They don't sell JEBO at any of the more reputable stores, including Big Als, or any of the big-box petstores. Thus far it's the second and third tier stores that sell it.

W


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree......they are a cheap knock off brand.

give this thread a read.

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f60/jebo-cannister-filter-41641.html


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Some people on that thread paid $50 for a cannister filter with similar GPH to the EHEIMs or FILSTARs costing $150 or more, and are happy with their purchase. So that's a mark of approval.

Who knows. It sounds like buying JEBO is like buying a Kia in about 2001.
They had zero north-american reputation at that point. These days people are quite gung-ho about their Kias. Who knows.

Or it could go more like the early 1990s with Hyundai. I drove a 1993 Elantra for a while. What a pile of crap that car was.

W


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

While I haven't heard anything really negative about Jebo mechanical equipment I have heard that the tanks are liable to pop their seals. I know a guy who had one tank leak just after setup, then after getting it replaced with another Jebo that one leaked too and the third tank that didn't leak wasn't a Jebo anymore . 

Definitely cheaper but you get what you pay for in life. I wouldn't liken this to Kia as Kias were never less than half price of a regular car and afaik Jebo started by targeting a North American audience. I imagine Chinese folks know better than to use Jebo and in fact probably have some brand we can't get here that is better than what we can get. Most of the time over there the good stuff is kept in the country and the cheap crap they don't want gets exported to us.


----------

